# Frost Bengle Machete?



## RBM (Jan 1, 2012)

It is really a parang. Just wondering if anybody has one and could give a review of it. Particularly the quality of the steel. Thanks.

http://cutlerycorner.net/productdetail.aspx?itemnumber=CCN-29090


----------



## atwenterprise (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know, but I would be interested as well. I just bought a SOG machete from Bass Pro and the blade broke into four pieces when I tried to "trim" a tree for shooting lanes. Very brittle steel. What a piece of junk!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure about that machete.  It looks "pretty" and it also looks like after you use a few times it will show.

The best machete I have ever used and I own several of them is made by Ontario knife.  Google: Ontario knife jungle machete.  I recommend the 23-1/4" version.  They are tough as nails and I have never broken one.


----------



## RBM (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, dawg2. Good price on that Ontario knife jungle machete. The one above is not really a true machete. A parang (like the one above) or even kukri type of machete has a much thicker and heavier blade rather than the normally thin and lighter regular machete. Makes them more suited for heavier chopping without the heavier weight of a hatchet. But for some woods, a hatchet is the only way to go.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 2, 2012)

RBM said:


> Thanks, dawg2. Good price on that Ontario knife jungle machete. The one above is not really a true machete. A parang (like the one above) or even kukri type of machete has a much thicker and heavier blade rather than the normally thin and lighter regular machete. Makes them more suited for heavier chopping without the heavier weight of a hatchet. But for some woods, a hatchet is the only way to go.



The OK Jungle machete has the thicker blade like a kukri / parang.  Other machetes have a slim blade and I don't like them.  You will like the OKJM.   Good luck in your search


----------

